# FWA 2016



## darkstormdragon (Feb 26, 2016)

Heading up to Furry weekend Atlanta this year, looking to hang out, me and my mate will be available throughout the con at some point, hit me up via Pm or Skype.. otherwise hope to meet some furs there and have fun


----------



## stablercake (Feb 26, 2016)

Can't help you with the room, but I'm pumped to go to FWA!! It's my first furry con and I'm really hoping to be in the AA for the majority of the days!! j wj


----------



## solarbear954 (Feb 27, 2016)

My partner and I have a room reserved in the main hotel. Two of our friends just found out they can't go so one of the beds will be available. We're looking to share the room with one or two other people. If anyone is interested, please message me.


----------



## Debris (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm very strongly considering going to FWA- would be my very first con! I don't actually know anyone in the community, I've been a closet furry for almost 15 years now though haha


----------



## ALilShark (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm so hyped for FWA. It'll be my third Fur con (the other two being AC 14/15)  And I'll be selling there too. Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Mar 8, 2016)

My husband Whitewulf and I will be attending.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 11, 2016)

Attending again this year. Hopefully doing Artist's Alley (see link below for what I do) for a large chunk of the time there, but social stuff is fine too

(I can also draw and converse at the same time--as long as I look at what I'm drawing  )

---PCJ
(aw, the new forum doesn't support animated GIF avatars...I'll have to think of something else to put there)


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 14, 2016)

I will probably go to FWA one day... as soon as I can get over the whole 'it's in Atlanta' thing. Sigh. It'd only be like a five hour drive for me, but Atlanta itself freaks me out. ><


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 17, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> I will probably go to FWA one day... as soon as I can get over the whole 'it's in Atlanta' thing. Sigh. It'd only be like a five hour drive for me, but Atlanta itself freaks me out. ><



I'm sure words won't help completely but it honestly isn't that bad, especially where in Atlanta is held. I go to Atlanta every year for Dragon*con and have not had any problems beyond problems you could have in any city.


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 17, 2016)

ALilShark said:


> I'm sure words won't help completely but it honestly isn't that bad, especially where in Atlanta is held. I go to Atlanta every year for Dragon*con and have not had any problems beyond problems you could have in any city.


Oh, I've been to Atlanta before, that's not the issue. It's more the big city problem. I'm more a country mouse than a city mouse. Er, dragon. Something. That and the thought of having to drive in Atlanta makes me short of breath with anxiety. >< Maybe if I walked...


----------



## stablercake (Mar 18, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> Oh, I've been to Atlanta before, that's not the issue. It's more the big city problem. I'm more a country mouse than a city mouse. Er, dragon. Something. That and the thought of having to drive in Atlanta makes me short of breath with anxiety. >< Maybe if I walked...


You could try flying or possibly leaving your vehicle somewhere outside of town and take Ubers everywhere :0


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 18, 2016)

stablercake said:


> You could try flying or possibly leaving your vehicle somewhere outside of town and take Ubers everywhere :0


Maybe if I start psyching myself out for it now, I can manage for next year's FWA. ^^;; (It's too late for me to get the time off from work for this year's anyways, sadly.)


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 18, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> Oh, I've been to Atlanta before, that's not the issue. It's more the big city problem. I'm more a country mouse than a city mouse. Er, dragon. Something. That and the thought of having to drive in Atlanta makes me short of breath with anxiety. >< Maybe if I walked...



Ah I Getcha now!

Well I'm going to second what Stabler said for transport options. If you fly in, the atlanta airport has a train that takes you literally into the convention center Or you you could park at the airport (because it is outside of the city proper) so traffic isn't a stresser! So yeah, start hyping yourself up for maybe next year! 

The nice thing if a large city it self is a ride on the anxiety train for you, the convention is very self contained because the Mariott is attached to the Peach Tree Center which has an incredible food court that has tons of options beyond normal food curt stuff + a CVS. So you really won't have to go outside unless you want to hit up the hard rock cafe.


----------

